# No sound on USB Edifier



## adripillo (Dec 11, 2013)

I have two *E*difier speakers that only connect to the computer using USB, they don't have normal plugs of sound in and sound out, just use one USB cable.  But I do not hear any sound, on MATE Sound it says "unknown (OSS Mixer)"*.*


```
# dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Analog)> at nid 20 and 24,26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC887 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Realtek ALC887 (Onboard Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa0
pcm3: <USB audio> on uaudio0
```

PS: This is the model: http://www.edifier-international.com/pr ... dia/r18usb


----------



## trh411 (Dec 12, 2013)

What does `# sysctl hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels` report? If it reports 0, set hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels to a positive number (e.g. 2) and see if that helps.


----------



## adripillo (Dec 12, 2013)

trh411 said:
			
		

> What does `# sysctl hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels` report? If it reports 0, set hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels to a positive number (e.g. 2) and see if that helps.



Hello, I did that now and added something else:

```
#sysctl hw.usb.uaudio 
hw.usb.uaudio.debug: 0 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_rate: 0 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_bits: 32 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels: 0 

# sysctl hw.usb.uaudio.default_rate=44100 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_rate: 0 -> 44100 

# sysctl hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels=1 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels: 0 -> 1 

# sysctl hw.usb.uaudio 
hw.usb.uaudio.debug: 0 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_rate: 44100 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_bits: 32 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels: 1 

#sysctl hw.usb.uaudio 
hw.usb.uaudio.debug: 0 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_rate: 44100 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_bits: 32 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels: 1 

sysctl hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels=2 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels: 1 -> 2 

sysctl hw.usb.uaudio 
hw.usb.uaudio.debug: 0 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_rate: 44100 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_bits: 32 
hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels: 2
```

When I set it to 2, the next message on the console appeared after unplugging and plugging in again:

```
ugen1.3: (Elite Sicicon) at usbus1 (Disconnected)
uaudio0: at uhub0, port 3, addr 3 (Disconnected)
PCM3:Detached

(At plug IN)

uaudi0: PLAY:48000 hz, 2ch, 16-bit S-LE Format, 2x8ms Buffer
uaudio0:No record
uaudio0: No MIDI
PLM3:(USB AUDIO) on audio0
uaudio0: HID volume keys Found
```

It seems it now appears, but on MATE I do not have sound. Is there any way to set these values by default? Because each restart it goes to 0 again. And is there any other way to test if sound works?


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 12, 2013)

You can make any setting which you can change using sysctl permanent by adding them to /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------



## adripillo (Dec 12, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> You can make any setting which you can change using sysctl permanent by adding them to /etc/sysctl.conf.



It is added now but still no sound. I wonder if it is a MATE desktop problem, but I do not know another way of testing sound.


----------

